# My Argos extra deep bookcase conversion



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Not one of my fake builds this time, This is just a basic Argos extra deep bookcase which I have converted into 2 leo viv`s . All I have left to to do is get the glass.




































Above photo is showing the strip of polysterene which I grouted and painted and stuck to the back wall for the plants to stick into, And the hides are al ones I made out of upside down trifle bowls and the moist hides is a food container grouted and painted.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

That is awesome.

can't find the bookcase? on Argos.

Do you have a link you may have just inspired me :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> can't find the bookcase? on Argos.
> 
> Do you have a link you may have just inspired me :2thumb:



Think it could be this one....... Buy Maine Small Extra Deep Bookcase - Beech Effect at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Bookcases and shelving. Comes in several different colours :2thumb:.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

No, its this one the TALL WIDE EXTRA DEEP but I have only converted the top 2 shelves. To make the back stronger I have put 3 battons across the back and screwed them to make it more solid and screwed the shelves in.

Buy Maine Tall and Wide Extra Deep Bookcase - Beech Effect at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Bookcases and shelving.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

It looks good Julie, i don't know how you find the time to do all these things :whistling2:.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I just do a bit at a time and last night it was gone 11pm when I finished But I havent done any ironing this week :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

So when you going to get some Cresties then Julie? I love my 2, the fun i've had watching them since i moved them next to each other. Goose is facinated by Dave being next to her, Dave isn't so sure & every time Goose moved he ran off & hid :lol2:.


----------



## mark1985 (Jun 9, 2010)

i used these bookcases for my double vivs there great to use...........your build looks great im sure the leos will enjoy it i know mines does :2thumb:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I put my young female in the top one tonight and she was exploring it and having a good wander around , it was a big difference to when she was in the big fake build as all she did in there was hide away and go from moist hide to the tunnel. I dont have any plans for getting any cresties Mel......not yet anyway :lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

looking good : victory:
I started using/converting the argos deep bookshelves around three years ago ~ some older pics of them can be found here ...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/134845-diy-vivs-finished-pic-heavy.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/214169-finished-new-vivs.html
am lucky with regards to the glass though as a friend is a glazier so I get it free


----------

